# Preserving eggs?



## Back to Nature (Jan 23, 2013)

So I was watching Doomsday Preppers, and one lady rubbed eggs with mineral oil to seal the pores. She said they'd stay fresh for 9-12 months that way. My question is, when she did that, would you have to refrigerate them still or would a cool cellar work?

Also, I read that you shouldn't clean eggs too roughly or it removes the bloom and allows bacteria in. If this is the case, could you wash them and then rub them with mineral oil?

Other methods I've heard of are freezing eggs into ice cube trays and storing the cubes. Any thoughts on that? Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> So I was watching Doomsday Preppers, and one lady rubbed eggs with mineral oil to seal the pores. She said they'd stay fresh for 9-12 months that way. My question is, when she did that, would you have to refrigerate them still or would a cool cellar work?
> 
> Also, I read that you shouldn't clean eggs too roughly or it removes the bloom and allows bacteria in. If this is the case, could you wash them and then rub them with mineral oil?
> 
> Other methods I've heard of are freezing eggs into ice cube trays and storing the cubes. Any thoughts on that? Thanks!


I've never heard of that and there is way on earth I would eat a 9-12 month old egg regardless of anything! haha Not for me. 

Yes some say to not clean eggs at all, some say to. If you do wash them you must do it at a certain temp (water) or harmful bacteria does enter the eggs and cleaning it does remove the outer protective layer which can let bad stuff in. Washing is up to you.

You are not to sell eggs that have been frozen. It's against the law and I would not recommend to eating them. Frozen eggs are nasty.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 23, 2013)

I probably wouldn't eat it either. She was just preparing for a doomsday scenario. I was just looking for ways to have eggs in the winter without forcing my hens to lay unnaturally.

I could still use the frozen ones for baking, right? I've never eaten a frozen egg.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)

If you want to freeze eggs, they recommend separating the yolks/white into different freezer bags.  Never done it, just read about it.  We supplement with a CFL light on a timer and have had eggs through winter though.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't want to force my hens to lay year-round. Maybe I can have some lay in winter/fall and some in spring/summer. Or is there not a way to do this?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

We happen to like pickled eggs here...and when I have quite a few...will sterilize jars and lids...hot pack peeled cooked eggs in each jar, pour a hot brine over them to within one inch from the top, then hot water can them...jars covered completely in water at a boil for 20 minutes.  For some reason they do not become over cooked done this way and canned pickled eggs can last for years.

Uncooked...with or without oil...in a fridge...would not keep them for months and assume their safe to eat though.

We like pickled eggs just by themselves or sliced in salads.  Lots of brine recipes to get the taste you like...we like ours a bit spicey.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hens will lay eggs depending on how many hours of sun they get...so...don't think you can stop them in summer...we like fresh eggs year round and we also have lights on for them in the winter to continue laying.  They are fed a higher protein layer pellet in winter and so far...none of the girls have gone on strike demanding vacation time


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 23, 2013)

If you're looking to keep egg production up during winter w/out lights, etc., look into heritage breeds that come from established breeders, or hobbyists that keep non-hatchery stock. I am a believer that non-hatchery, high quality, heritage breeds tend to lay better in the winter. Not as much as during spring/summer, but still better than average, and they have the genetics (often, but not always) to lay well for a longer time period. 

I would never eat eggs preserved the way you described. Washing removes the 'bloom', opens the pores in the shell (pores allow oxygen exchange in eggs for chicks to grow) and open pores would let the mineral oil and bacteria into the egg. yuck.

As for frozen? I know most eggs explode if you try to freeze them in the shell. In cube trays? Maybe, but I think if it was a good idea, supermarkets would be selling frozen raw eggs. The fact that they don't, clues me in to it not being a good idea. If there was a dime of profit possible, the stores would be doing it, if only to get even more shelf life out of their already month old eggs.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

I have actually heard of the mineral oil on eggs but I personally wouldn't do it and eat them.. Hopefully I'll still have my chickens when doomsday happens!  

June/July chicks usually start laying mid winter when the older birds have stopped. Basically to get eggs year round you always have to be adding in chicks or pullets.

If you dont wash the eggs and leave the bloom on then you dont even have to refriderate them(and they'll last 4-6 weeks on the counter). But once washed they have to go in the fridge.   I wash mine in warm soapy water. Basically the water has to be warmer then the egg. The heat is supposed to "push" the bacteria out (think heat expands, cool contracts) of the eggs and then get washed off by the soapy water. Then they go in the fridge to stop any bacteria from growing in the egg now that you washed all the bloom off and opened the pores.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2013)

I gather eggs from the nest, place in fridge and use within 5mo. Never had an egg go bad.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 23, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> I have actually heard of the mineral oil on eggs but I personally wouldn't do it and eat them.. Hopefully I'll still have my chickens when doomsday happens!
> 
> June/July chicks usually start laying mid winter when the older birds have stopped. Basically to get eggs year round you always have to be adding in chicks or pullets.
> 
> If you dont wash the eggs and leave the bloom on then you dont even have to refriderate them(and they'll last 4-6 weeks on the counter). But once washed they have to go in the fridge.   I wash mine in warm soapy water. Basically the water has to be warmer then the egg. The heat is supposed to "push" the bacteria out (think heat expands, cool contracts) of the eggs and then get washed off by the soapy water. Then they go in the fridge to stop any bacteria from growing in the egg now that you washed all the bloom off and opened the pores.


Ya know, thinking about the whole heat expands, cool contracts concept....  If heat appleid from the outside causes the pores to expand, bacteria on the eggs OUTER shell surface WOULD be able to get inside easier, wouldnt it? As well as the soap? I mea, there are no bacteria inside the pores yet since the 'bloom' is keeping them 'out'.

So wouldnt it make more sense to use cold water at first, to seal the pores before the bloom is removed, to keep bacteria out?

IDK about all this.... I just pick off or wipe off the major gunk, and if its still dirty, I wash before use, or feed it to another animal.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2013)

When a chicken lays an egg it has film on it called "bloom".  My opionion, farm eggs last longer if you do not wash them when you put in the fridge.  We wipe off any little clumps of poop, but do not wash the eggs until we use them.

Naturally commercial producers wash the eggs.  They spray with mineral oil as a artificial "bloom".

But, as to your question, I don't think anything will make an egg good for nine months.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea. My understanding was the egg itself expands and pushes on the membrane which pushes the bacteria out of the pores. Maybe the idea is so the eggs dont conract and suck bacteria into the pores.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Also.. Have you guys ever heard of century eggs??!!   They're aged weeks to months.. on purpose!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes I have heard of century eggs...would not ever even chance eating one of those


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

The avg. grocery egg is 49 days old. Hows that sound? Then by the time some people get around to eating them they can be 3-4 weeks older than that!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 23, 2013)

Waterglass.

We would waterglass our eggs, when I was a child.  Kept them fine thru the winter months.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah eggs are considered "fresh" for only the first 30 days.  Also you can tell when the eggs were packaged by the number on the side(packaged! Not laid.).  January 1st would be 001.. the 15th would be 015.. feb 1st would be 032 and so on.. does that make sense? Every day of the year is numbered from 1-365 jan 1st(001) to december 31st(365).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Waterglass.
> 
> We would waterglass our eggs, when I was a child.  Kept them fine thru the winter months.


I had no clue what this was so.....



> STORING EGGS
> 
> CELLAR EGGS KEEP 6 MONTHS
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the post Pearce!  Was wondering what the water glass method was.

On another topic...how is your back today Pearce?  Hope it's doing better!


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, the lady said she did it, and they lasted nine months and then she ate them, so... I don't know. I just feel like forcing hens to lay all year is inhumane.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 23, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Well, the lady said she did it, and they lasted nine months and then she ate them, so... I don't know. I just feel like forcing hens to lay all year is inhumane.


I'm really keen on naturally raised and all that in fact we have built a business on it and naturally the chicken's light goes off at 10pm and naturally comes on at 6am. Chicken's love the light to come on as they can jump down off the pirch and get some feed into their crops on a cold winters morning. Where do you get this forcing bit from. Thats like telling me not to feed hay to my cattle and sheep in the winter as I'm forcing them to eat it. We have 5 year old chickens laying still (sure we let them go through a molt) egg size is like ostrich and every 2nd day so life is good for our totally free to range anywhere chickens until boy racer, fox or coyote turns up


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Royd.  Guess ours get a break when they molt.  Have never seen it as inhumane, and still don't.  If some people want to rest their chickens all winter and pay feed and do daily fresh water, that's their option.  For us...we have chickens for eggs and meat and they don't seem to be feeling badly about it...MissB and Henny still want to be petted when we feed them, so I'd say it is all good.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## WLRRM (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with the no wash  straight to the fridge method.I have gotten cartons mixed up and eaten eggs well into 3 mos. no problems.I now date eggs with a pencil to aid in rotation.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I agree with Royd.  Guess ours get a break when they molt.  Have never seen it as inhumane, and still don't.  If some people want to rest their chickens all winter and pay feed and do daily fresh water, that's their option.  For us...we have chickens for eggs and meat and they don't seem to be feeling badly about it...MissB and Henny still want to be petted when we feed them, so I'd say it is all good.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


x2

Inhumane is kind of strong word to use.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 24, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not telling you to do or not do anything. And I see no similarity in cattle and sheep eating hay and chickens laying eggs... Care to explain how that is at all similar to you? I may be mistaken, but I was under the impression that cattle and sheep eat hay, not lay it, and chickens lay eggs, not eat them. So I don't see how it's the same.
You say you have five year old chickens laying still, and egg size is like ostrich. If you'd be kind enough to explain that as well.
I didn't get on this site to have an ethics war. My opinion is that chickens should be allowed to rest, yours is that they should lay all winter. Back to egg preservation. I'm going to assume the waterglass does not leach into the egg?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I see no similarity in cattle and sheep eating hay and chickens laying eggs... Care to explain how that is at all similar to you? I may be mistaken, but I was under the impression that cattle and sheep eat hay, not lay it, and chickens lay eggs, not eat them. So I don't see how it's the same*

Oh I agree with you there is no similarity - It was reference to you using the word "forcing" hens to lay 
We still have a few old hens knocking around who every 4 or 5 days will lay a very large egg reference Ostrich size 
Yes you have your opinions and I suspect we are going to hear them which will be a good talking point on here  by the way


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

This isn't an ethics war...each person just has a different way of doing things...differing opinions is a good thing in my opinion...very learning to see how different people see things and manage their livestock 

On BYH we can bounce our ideas by other peoples views and experiences and I believe that is a healthy way to learn... we are all of course not going to agree all the time, and that is also healthy.  Basically we are all trying to do the same thing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> This isn't an ethics war...each person just has a different way of doing things...differing opinions is a good thing in my opinion...very learning to see how different people see things and manage their livestock
> 
> On BYH we can bounce our ideas by other peoples views and experiences and I believe that is a healthy way to learn... we are all of course not going to agree all the time, and that is also healthy.  Basically we are all trying to do the same thing


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 24, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see it is a quite simple relationship ...  we humans and the domesticated animals such as  cattle, sheep, chickens, etc. forged a contract relationship where  we care for them, house, protect from predators and feed  cattle and sheep, etc.  hay and grains so that they can grow muscle, and reproduce there kind in peace. In return  we all can enjoy a nice steak, leg of lamb or bbq chicken for our dinner . We also care, house , protect from predators, and feed chickens   in order for them to lay an egg so that they can hatch their offspring as well as  for us to enjoy a sunny side up or a poached egg for breakfast .  In order to lay an egg, the chicken needs to receive nutrition from it's feed, so are you suggesting that we break our contract with the chicken by holding back its daily feed ( starve) so that they could quit laying an egg so that they can rest ?


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 24, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anything about withholding feed, clearly. I said that I don't know about leaving a light on. In the wild they wouldn't have artificial light.

Royd Wood, I am interested to hear your opinions as well. It's good to learn from experienced people.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

There are no domestic chickens in the wild 

As for egg preservation--I have no idea.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> There are no domestic chickens in the wild
> 
> As for egg preservation--I have no idea.


That's a fact.  No artificial lighting, no domestic chickens


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 25, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> There are no domestic chickens in the wild
> 
> As for egg preservation--I have no idea.


Domestic chickens were developed from wild animals, as were all domestic animals. You can determine certain aspects of animal care by looking at their wild ancestors. I thought the people on this forum would know that.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, but the fact that they have over many, many generations been domesticated makes them no longer a wild animal. Hatcheries and chicken farms monitor everything about how the chicken is kept. How much and what they eat, how much light a day they get. Over those many generations they get used to the commercial feeds and lighting. 

I have swedish flower hens. They are from a few small villages in sweden and are a land race fowl. They were imported in to the US and since then they've been having problems with vitamin deficiencies and the commercial feeds here. This is just proof that animals get used to certain food and conditions and in most cases rely on them. Most of the chickens you can easily buy these days, except for a few certain breeds, dont free range well and cant live in the same conditions as wild or un-domesticated chickens.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 25, 2013)

I know the commercial breeds would do poorly on pasture. For all of my animals, I will locate a species and line that is used to foraging. I heard there are some chickens, like Javas, that flourish on pasture. I just have to find a breeder that pasture-raises their chickens so that I know the genetics are able to live on pasture. I would never buy a commercial breed for a homestead project.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

I had never heard of Java chickens, so looked them up...you might be able to get them from this place in MN...seems there are not too many available for sale.

http://www.wrenhillfarm.com/Java Chickens.htm

We personally like the domestic dual purpose chicken and for us the Rhode Island Red breed is working well for us...they forage well, and at night are happy to come up into their night time area and be confined.  They prefer worms and such, but in winter when that is not possible, happily eat their pelleted laying feed.  Our winter garden has cabbage and turnips and they like having some of the fresh green stuff too.

We do have a light on for them since we want fresh eggs during the winter too.  They are fed and watered and treated well...a few like to be petted when we are out there and I just don't feel that we are giving them a bad life at all.  When the weather is bad they come up on their own and have no desire to be out there...their call during the day...at night it is lock down since we have predators who think chicken is pretty tasty.

All this talk about chickens is making me really look forward to warmer weather and firing up my little egg incubator!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 25, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> I know the commercial breeds would do poorly on pasture.


Thats not true 
The typical cornish x is the most popular meat bird and yes todays cornish has serious issues because of certain genes worked on over a long time leading to leg probs, flipover, lack of feathers and many more issues but you know what - stick em out on good pasture at 3 weeks old in June, they take some beating  I've tried the duel purpose and all sorts of other breeds but when the weather conditions are kind for pastured chicken then give the Dirty Bird a try you will enjoy very tender tasty chicken with great texture and drug free of course.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's someone down the street that has several Cornish Cross hens running around the yard. They are HUGE!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2013)

I put lights on my chickens this year. This is my 3rd year to have chickens and long winter stretches with no eggs is awful. Can't eat the store bought nasties.  They molted, was still getting a few here and there, then they just stopped laying. Their feathers were grown in, but no eggs. I decided to go with a light and I am glad I did. I put the light on December 13, in 3 1/2 weeks, I was getting 4 eggs a day from 8 hens. I don't feel I am mistreating my hens. They molted, were very well fed and cared for. Now I get 4-6 eggs a day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Was thinking...of all the research I did...books, internet, magazines...I learned much and had a better idea of what I wanted to do.  Then...when it was time for the "real" thing with live chickens and sheep, found that yes, all that information was good...BUT...doing this hands on is the fastest way to learn quickly and practically.  My sheep and chickens obviously did not read the manuals 

It's great to inform yourself and to dream of just how you want to do things, but when you actually do it...those chicken breeds for example...may not be in your area, or too costly to ship to you, or too far away for them to ship safely.  All our sheep and chickens were bought from local breeders and chicken farms.  

Also what works for one person, may not work for others for whatever reasons...location, weather, budget, etc.

I'm finding that now...six years later from our very first purchased lambs...that we learn something new all the time...critters teach you when something needs to be done in another way...same as poultry...some just do not conform to what the information said.  

Just something to think about while you are planning your homestead critters...what is available...what feeds are available...how good is your pasture and what can it support...how much of a budget do you have for vets if needed.  

BYH is such a great place for experienced help...all the book learning is good, but the hands on experience is invaluable!  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Excellent advice and words of wisdom bon


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 26, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Was thinking...of all the research I did...books, internet, magazines...I learned much and had a better idea of what I wanted to do.  Then...when it was time for the "real" thing with live chickens and sheep, found that yes, all that information was good...BUT...doing this hands on is the fastest way to learn quickly and practically.  My sheep and chickens obviously did not read the manuals
> 
> It's great to inform yourself and to dream of just how you want to do things, but when you actually do it...those chicken breeds for example...may not be in your area, or too costly to ship to you, or too far away for them to ship safely.  All our sheep and chickens were bought from local breeders and chicken farms.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate the tips. All my planning is just a guideline. I am prepared to make changes/compromises when the time comes. 

My budget for vets won't be much of a problem. I've been accepted to a university to study vet medicine and will leave in July. My dream is to become a livestock theriogenologist (reproductive vet) so the only thing I'll have to pay for is medical supplies for emergencies. (The actual examinations will be free unless I need a second opinion.) And hopefully I can run my own clinic someday...

I was on Youtube and I found a man who hatched chickens in incubators four months apart, so at any given time roughly 70% of his hens were laying. I might just do that and rotate them so they aren't all laying or molting at the same time.

Maybe by "commercial breeds" the source meant actual commercial bloodlines. I guess if you took the breed and developed it on pasture, the breed would do well enough. However, I don't just want to grow food. I want to help conserve heritage breeds, so if I have to go a little bit out of my way to buy quality heritage birds, I guess that's what I'll do. I'll just throw "uncalled for amounts of travel" in my budget.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Being your own vet would be a huge bonus!!!!

Hope you can set your plans in action soon...it is a wonderful way of life


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 26, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a valid point about commercial breeds and commercial bloodlines.  The Cornish-rock crosses that commercial growers use are vastly different than Cornish rock meat birds that you or I could buy from a hatchery.  

Each of the big poultry companies have their own very proprietary lines

I admire your interest in helping to preserve heritage breeds.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 26, 2013)

> Being your own vet would be a huge bonus!!!!


Yes, it would save money and I would be able to tell if something is wrong more easily.



> I admire your interest in helping to preserve heritage breeds.


I think people who raise their own food should use heritage breeds; a lot of them are endangered. And they're pretty; I've seen some really beautiful heritage animals.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> *I think people who raise their own food should use heritage breeds; a lot of them are endangered. And they're pretty; I've seen some really beautiful heritage animals.*


 and please please register them


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 26, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Back to Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

X3! *


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

I would register all of my animals. My view on it is that even if I don't want to sell as a business, if I ever want to sell to distribute the breed it would be harder to do without registration. What is you reason for saying I should register them? (Other than the fact that all animals should be registered to the proper clubs/organizations.)


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 27, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> I would register all of my animals. My view on it is that even if I don't want to sell as a business, if I ever want to sell to distribute the breed it would be harder to do without registration. What is you reason for saying I should register them? (Other than the fact that all animals should be registered to the proper clubs/organizations.)


Our Galloway cattle are on the endangered list and the Romney sheep are down to 900 breeding ewes left in the whole of Canada, Our Large Black pigs are on the critical list - I register any animals that join the herd, flock or those sold on for breeding as we are trying to do our bit to preserve the breed.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

So the registering helps with the preservation? Also, would you mind answering a few questions about Galloways if I PMed you? If not it's okay, just figured I'd ask before trying.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 27, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> So the registering helps with the preservation? Also, would you mind answering a few questions about Galloways if I PMed you? If not it's okay, just figured I'd ask before trying.


Just ask in the cattle breeds section then all can see - not a big fan of pm


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

Alright then.


----------

